# strawberry spilo or maculatus???



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

i just recieved my 5 1/2" strawberry spilo from ash........ it's an awesome fish!! but i noticed it has red eyes......... i saw a thread earlier on these fish and i wasnt sure if a decision was completly made......... so is this fish a spilo cf or a maculatus????? it also has some light purple on his back......... ill try and post a pic but it could be a lil while......... thanks

devin


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I dont think it has been classified as either or yet .....I think its a strawberry spilo... :smile:


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

i only paid 30 bucks from ash and it is about 5 1/2 inches!!!!!!!!! wow!!!!! i think everyone needs one!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I still think its a maculatus. Red eyes..... more orange than red. I consider red as in rhom red eyes. Anyhow maybe with age it will turn red.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

any pics?


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> I still think its a maculatus.


 it's gotta be


----------



## bioballs (May 15, 2003)

phensway said:


> it also has some light purple on his back


 If it has purple on its back, it is clearly not a macalatus or strawberry banana spilo but the very rare strawberry banana grape spilo.


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

what a rare breed!!!!!!! if it was highly noticeable i might consider that, but its only a lil.........


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

I too have purchased one of the Sb_Spilo’s… Has anyone noticed the very prominent serrations underneath???? Perhaps that and the red eye may lead to a better classifications… I want to know what the fish is…Mine is 5.5 inches and has 4 very distinguishable spikes sticking underneath


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

What do you mean by spikes?

The purple shady in the high back is found in mine too but coloration doesnt prove much when truely identifying a fish... maybe we got a purple diamond spilo haha


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> o snap its eric Posted on Oct 29 2003, 07:46 PM
> What do you mean by spikes?


He means the "scutes or belly serrae". The saw-like bones (teeth) that run along the belly.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

i dont really get but can you show me a picture with a cicrle at the spot im suppose to be looking at?


----------

